#  C-3SS etc.

## serge_nemo

C-3SS (-3S).  ,      .    ?      C-31XR Force 12.   ,  XL-222 (.), CZ-56 ()    C-3SS?

----------


## serge_nemo

*.maa?   " ",    - 6 / / .

----------


## serge_nemo

XL-222?

----------

